# Bad girls & drunken bums, amazing diorama.



## downtowndeco (Aug 20, 2010)

I was going through some old photos today & found these from our 2008 Skid Row Contest. This is the winning entry from Lance Russworm from Canada. Almost all of the buildings are from Downtown Deco but Lance supplied the imagination and fine modeling. Enjoy!





































Special offer for this weekend. I'll send you 2' of cast weathered brick sidewalks (+ corners) at no charge with each building ordered before Sunday. Check out our site www.downtowndeco.com 

Cheers!

Randy Pepprock
Downtown Deco
405-273-0942
[email protected] (email)

PS. Lance, I lost your email, touch base with me when you get a chance.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I think the Vice Squad is over at the Jive Joint, taking a break with some hot girls, cool jazz, and cold beer!

Beautiful detail throughout the scene. I especially like the random cracks in the road asphalt. Very realistic.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That is some amazing detailing, looks like a real place.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Dang! South side of Chicago? Memphis? Detroit? It's scary realistic!
Kudos to the modeler. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Amazing detail!


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 20, 2010)

A few daylight shots from the same diorama by Lance Russworm..




























I'll be updating our "What's new?" section of the website every Sunday night from now on so if you're interested to see what I'm up to drop in & check it out.

Cheers!

Randy Pepprock
www.downtowndeco.com


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like 'Bowtie Louie' didn't pay all of his bookie debts ...

Pretty impressive modeling!

TJ


----------

